# thoughts on new Titan Elite 3000



## paintingsouth (Sep 15, 2020)

I just bought the new Titan elite 3000 because I'm getting tired of repacking rigs for my crews. The biggest issue I see right now is the constant pulsing of the machine during spray that travels through the hose to the gun. Is this something I just need to get used to? The spray pattern seems consistent but the pulsing hose and gun is kinda annoying.

Also how heavy of a material will this handle? The manual says 20,000 mPas but I have no idea what that means.


----------



## steveg91 (Oct 7, 2016)

Following...


----------



## thinkbluews (May 7, 2020)

paintingsouth said:


> I just bought the new Titan elite 3000 because I'm getting tired of repacking rigs for my crews. The biggest issue I see right now is the constant pulsing of the machine during spray that travels through the hose to the gun. Is this something I just need to get used to? The spray pattern seems consistent but the pulsing hose and gun is kinda annoying.
> 
> Also how heavy of a material will this handle? The manual says 20,000 mPas but I have no idea what that means.


It probably won't pump elastomerics,definitely not mastic or dryfall or even tex,but as of now I have it set w/ hopper,and paint thinner in line,and I'm gonna designate it for oil priming,or other oil products,I know it will handle with ease. I also added a manifold filter to mine,just to keep everything flowing. Trust that after 1000 gallons, the pump is a beast. You know it's a diaphragm pump? That's the pulsing,but its normal,don't worry about it. Titan makes a pulsation dampener that's on the gas 3500,but its overkill if you ask me,+ it's way expensive,you can buy it on painthose.com,but really don't need it. Just make sure you prime it right,takes a min or 2 longer,but that will keep pulsing to minimum


----------



## Masterwork (Sep 13, 2020)

Does it run non-stop?


----------

